# What is the site coming to??



## james.w (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a negative rating for stating a fact. It amazes me the things that new JUNIOR members do. What was the point of a negative rating for this comment??

RE: SOON TO BE MINE

(Today 08:52 AM)bfb345 Wrote: haha once the weather warms up she is mine at least he thinks its a she but i hope its a male dont care either way though lol it will still get bigger than a b&w lol

This was my comment: 
It is a black and white. They are one in the same. I have seen "extremes" that max out at 3'.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 11, 2013)

A lot of these new members seem to quickly overreact and are rather annoying with their childish behavior. It's too bad really.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that rating is poorly deserved. And it is a fact that the "extremes" are typically a selectively bred bunch of B/W's that everyone hopes will be high contrast white and large. But really, you don't know what will happen.

The forum has taken on many faces through the years. Not much is going on with breeding and selling, so it gets slow and well...silly.


And if you give someone a negative rating, they're more likely to give you one back. 

I just stay out of the whole rating game for the most part. I figure people can read threads and decide who is giving out good information.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 11, 2013)

2nd that

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't think we should have them.


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree 
I joined because I thought everyone would give friendly comments and advice but some people just take things too seriously 
Everyone's been cool to me but I see it happen alot


----------



## jondancer (Feb 12, 2013)

james most of your comments are downers though. even if you do compliment someone its fallowed by something negative.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2013)

I would rather do away with reputation pts as well. So jr high-ish


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

seriously, I have this happen a lot other places, no one is here to hold everyone else's hand. Were all adults or close to it. Were here to talk about our beloved pets that everyone here cares a great deal about. Were here to help others who are new or having problems (new or not) . This is childish. High school ish rediculous. Grow up! You don't like a comment, ignore it! 

I don't care about reputation points really. It doesn't matter to me. James I will listen and follow your advise any day. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have had people pm me out of the blue just asking questions that are definitely on various threads in here. I wonder sometimes if they are intimidated by some of what goes on. Either that or just too lazy to research themselves. Either way I just tried to help answer what I could, give advice that I knew to be sound, and also encourage them to look over the site because there are many knowledgable people on here who can and will help them take the best care of their animal possible. As for getting offended or reporting things, I admit there have been times that I have been like "really??? " but honestly there's no need to report or argue because although we all may not always agree, we all can contribute to each other's positive experience with our animals. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 12, 2013)

A lot of times I wont comment on someones thread because I don't want to offend or give the wrong idea. I'm sure my experience with my Tegus is different than someone else's. I sometimes see stuff others are doing that would never work with my animals. You have to just try to help when someone needs it. Also when you do I think the other party should remember its only what one person sees as helpful criticism lol.


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

jondancer said:


> james most of your comments are downers though. even if you do compliment someone its fallowed by something negative.



Are you saying I should only compliment the positive things and not point out the negative/wrong things people are doing?



jondancer said:


> james most of your comments are downers though. even if you do compliment someone its fallowed by something negative.



Are you saying I should only compliment the positive things and not point out the negative/wrong things people are doing?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 12, 2013)

We should all be nice to everyone, especially those with crappy setups who take awful care of the animals we care about. Those people especially need our compliments. I don't know what our world's coming to when people hate you for offering anything other than a compliment about someone's setups or care. Obviously if someone's setup is awful and their animal isn't going to thrive in it people are going to call them out. I don't understand the rainbows and butterflies approach to things where all people are expected to do is give positive feedback on negative husbandry.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's the world we are coming to really. That's a whole other topic entirely though. I agree with everything that's been said. I would personally have someone critisize my husbandry and care so I can correct it for the health and well being of my animal. These are expensive animals not some 10.00 pet. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I would rather do away with reputation pts as well. So jr high-ish



So why not get rid of them??


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 12, 2013)

tjohnson722 said:


> It's the world we are coming to really. That's a whole other topic entirely though. I agree with everything that's been said. I would personally have someone critisize my husbandry and care so I can correct it for the health and well being of my animal. These are expensive animals not some 10.00 pet.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



Expensive or 10.00 pet id want to be fixed people just get to butt hurt and I wouldn't be sorry about that.

I don't think James comes off rude at all he asks the questions everyone else is afraid to


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

Me too. Everyone is different. People just need to realize that. No biggie. In regards to origional comment that led to this, I also have heard several different places that charcoans (sp?) Are b/w. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 12, 2013)

Delete the ratings, we'd be better off. I've never found James to be offensive whatsoever in the two or so years that I've been here. He states obvious and true facts/statements that sometimes make the uneducated little kids cry. I applaud him for doing so because half of us take the nice route every time to avoid any sort of conflict that may occur with these people that get butt hurt easily. There was a point almost a year back if not a year ago that James said he was done posting on this site, and I felt that that would have been a huge loss to tegu talk. I'm glad he posts on here now and I hope nothing causes him to stop posting - I'd rather see 10 cry babies quit posting than a member who knows his stuff and calls you out, so to speak, in an effort to help you - in this case, James. 

If my above post seems at all confusing, please do take into account that I am using my iPhone to type this all out and my English isn't on point when it comes to writing it out.

Threw James a rep point just to bump him back to 18, but it'd probably be best to get rid of all rep points all together.


----------



## frost (Feb 12, 2013)

this is why i havent been commenting on here as often, seems like lately all the posts end up with some kind of argument.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree we should get rid of rep points, although I get a kick out of the occasional negative comments I get from the cry babies who can't handle the criticism. It seems our member quality has gone significantly down recently, although quantity seems to have gone up.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: What is the site coming to??*



TegusRawsome80 said:


> I agree we should get rid of rep points, although I get a kick out of the occasional negative comments I get from the cry babies who can't handle the criticism. It seems our member quality has gone significantly down recently, although quantity seems to have gone up.



I'll assume that wasn't about me since I'm a new member..... Lol jk.

Negativity alert. Lol. I crack myself up. I'm sorry that was wrong. 

I'm sorry, I had to. Sorry if someone didn't find it funny. Truely. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahaha that was funny. It wasn't about you. Some of them aren't technically "new" but have only been around for a year or so.


----------



## Teg (Feb 12, 2013)

James has been the best on here for advice and helpfulness, he's helped me a lot !! but don't expect answers to be what you want to hear !! I expect that James has been doing this game for a fair few years now, and any advice needs to be listened to, after all these are Exotic and difficult animals to care for properly and the well being of these reptiles needs to come first !


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a wierd sense of humor. It comes with my job (law enforcement) you either laugh and joke about stuff or you crack. No, seriously though I completely understand. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Member quality. I'm not sure how that is rated,... laura? But nevertheless I believe aside from some arguments and off color 'humor ' at times, there are some valuable informative discussions going on here. I have gained insight from various members who are at different 'levels ' and I'm confident that anyone who has posted and chosen to stay on has done so for the same reasons I have. Friendships,(virtual or not), and sound advice. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: What is the site coming to??*



BatGirl1 said:


> Member quality. I'm not sure how that is rated,... laura? But nevertheless I believe aside from some arguments and off color 'humor ' at times, there are some valuable informative discussions going on here. I have gained insight from various members who are at different 'levels ' and I'm confident that anyone who has posted and chosen to stay on has done so for the same reasons I have. Friendships,(virtual or not), and sound advice.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Well said Batgirl1. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2013)

I am going to remove the reputation points. We've had them disabled on TortoiseForum for a while. They're just too divisive and don't really serve much purpose.
The important thing to remember is that this is a COMMUNITY and the benefit lies solely in the effort we put into being cordial and respectful of each other. As always, it is OK to disagree with one another and still respect each other. Treat others how you'd like to be treated.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 12, 2013)

Well said, Josh. Thank you for removing the reputation points.


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 12, 2013)

Great point jksh

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

[attachment=6420]Look, members change and the forum changes. Maybe some of you should just let it bend. I know I am unpopular with some (you know who you are) but liked by others (especially Club Dubya members) I try to bring some fun to a forum that can be very dry at times. Just as james W never jokes around, I always do. We are all different here and that's just how it is. I know I have been scolded for off color posts and going off topic, but hey, I also give a lot of help. Some people here are as big crybabies as the people who they accuse of being crybabies. Maybe the forum just needs to have the PC police kick people off for posting things that some people don't want to hear. If anyone here would like a more heavily moderated forum, there is always the other tegu forum.


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't have a problem with change. Nor do I have a problem with humor. The off topic rants do get a bit annoying at times. 

I don't have a problem with getting negative ratings, I actually had quite a few and never once complained about it. This one was different as it was in reference to a FACT that I posted. How can I be negative for correcting someone's statement when I am stating a fact? 

And Dubya, I don't have a problem with you. We may not always agree on things, but your ok in my book. You bring a lot of positive things to the forum as well as quite a bit of knowledge.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

james.w said:


> I don't have a problem with change. Nor do I have a problem with humor. The off topic rants do get a bit annoying at times.
> 
> I don't have a problem with getting negative ratings, I actually had quite a few and never once complained about it. This one was different as it was in reference to a FACT that I posted. How can I be negative for correcting someone's statement when I am stating a fact?
> 
> And Dubya, I don't have a problem with you. We may not always agree on things, but your ok in my book. You bring a lot of positive things to the forum as well as quite a bit of knowledge.



Why, thanks, but why do you think I was talking about you? It could have been that Hooligan TeguBlake.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a problem with change. Nor do I have a problem with humor. The off topic rants do get a bit annoying at times.
> ...



Hey thats not nice to talk about batgirl...


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 12, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



BatEgirl1? TeguBlake, you fooled yourself. Spell the username correctly next time you're trying to trick someone.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

what are you talking about? I think yUo are tHe oNe that was fooled.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 12, 2013)

YOU FIXED IT. I'm done here.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> YOU FIXED IT. I'm done here.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey, Tegublake, we are out of moist towelettes, and how the hell did you change my qoute thingy?!


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Hey, Tegublake, we are not out of moist towelettes great job, and how the hell did you change my qoute thingy?!



i just re typed it, and thanks dub


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

TeguBlake said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Tegublake, we are not out of moist towelettes great job, and how the hell did you change my qoute thingy?!
> ...



Grrr! That is cool, now I am going to use it too!


EVERYONE STOP! We are off topic again! See you all in Club Dubya!


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

Dubya you have stated at least once that you don't think I care for you. That is what made me "think" you ere referring to me.


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2013)

Quit it. Everyone.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Josh yelled at me.  ( just kidding) :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo (Feb 12, 2013)

Josh said:


> Quit it. Everyone.



This is the off topic forum. What exactly are you telling them to quit doing?


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 12, 2013)

THAT THREAD WAS AWESOME Don't know about you guys but I got a giant kick out of it when I went back and read the whole thing. So so fricken funny. Smiles everyone.........


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

james.w said:


> Dubya you have stated at least once that you don't think I care for you. That is what made me "think" you ere referring to me.



Maybe twice. I do respect your advice though. Except on hanging lamps.


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2013)

Josh said:


> Quit it. Everyone.



Quit what?


----------



## elmo (Feb 12, 2013)

this right here is y i wont leave tegutalk! u guys crack me up... positive or negative u guys are family and funny as H e l l


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

We are a family, we are only humen/ tegus right?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 12, 2013)

elmo said:


> this right here is y i wont leave tegutalk! u guys crack me up... positive or negative u guys are family and funny as H e l l



Join Club Dubya. We are an inside group of misfit outsiders of tegutalk. But you can't be a Commie. Our first real life meeting is at the 3/30 Manchester reptile show.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I respect everyone on here. I'm sorry if my dry sarcasm irritates people. Or any off color humor. I think I (and maybe others) just got so 'comfortable ' on the forum and began acting like 'siblings ' more than just faceless people talking about tegu care on the internet... oops. :/ :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 12, 2013)

I enjoy the forum, too. And I enjoy everyone's different personalities. We all have different perspectives and ideas. Mine is to keep the forum friendly enough that newcomers and minors and even uneducated kids and crybabies can hang out and feel welcome. That's not rainbows and unicorn poop. It's called manners and respect. You can't get "butt hurt" because someone else got "butt hurt". That's redundant and hypocritical.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

<3 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Feb 13, 2013)

OK my 2 cents.. I love the fact the ratings are gone! makes everyone more equal now I feel.. And I love James he posts and comments from the heart! ?


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 13, 2013)

sarefina said:


> OK my 2 cents.. I love the fact the ratings are gone! makes everyone more equal now I feel.. And I love James he posts and comments from the heart! ?



He does love the tegus, ill give him that.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2013)

_I've never used the ratings so couldn't care less if they stay or go. But with that said with taking the ratings away post counts (and they're jockeys) shoud be considered as well. Especially since there has been quite a lot of off topic and unnecessary discussions lately in threads where people are asking for help. 
As if they're doing it on purpose and at times it gets annoying to open one of those threads and have to go through pages of nonsense, trying to see if that persons questions were answered or if the responses were even significant to the op.
We use to have a section in our profile where you can see where that person spent most of their time posting in off topic discussions, general or what ever. On some other forums posting in certain areas like introductions, off topic or what ever don't even count. 
But even that only goes so far when you have people riding their post counts, trying to change the rating under their name and bsing all over the place. 
It's become more of a personal issue (should always be actually) where people need to police themselves instead of expecting moderators to do it. As well as continuing to jack threads just because you can._


----------



## james.w (Feb 13, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _I've never used the ratings so couldn't care less if they stay or go. But with that said with taking the ratings away post counts (and they're jockeys) shoud be considered as well. Especially since there has been quite a lot of off topic and unnecessary discussions lately in threads where people are asking for help.
> As if they're doing it on purpose and at times it gets annoying to open one of those threads and have to go through pages of nonsense, trying to see if that persons questions were answered or if the responses were even significant to the op.
> We use to have a section in our profile where you can see where that person spent most of their time posting in off topic discussions, general or what ever. On some other forums posting in certain areas like introductions, off topic or what ever don't even count.
> But even that only goes so far when you have people riding their post counts, trying to change the rating under their name and bsing all over the place.
> It's become more of a personal issue (should always be actually) where people need to police themselves instead of expecting moderators to do it. As well as continuing to jack threads just because you can._



You hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't we all participated in silly stuff though? Example "the alligator " thread... feeding lunchmeat/ keeping things in fishbowls/ etc. 
I suppose many of us got carried away, but still have helped people ( threads and privately) ... i don't believe anyone should really be throwing stones. :/
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 13, 2013)

I personally like having a post count. Not for removing that.


----------



## james.w (Feb 13, 2013)

The problem with "having fun" in certain threads is that the questions and answers get lost. Some people that may be able to help, won't because of all the unnecessary things posted. There is definitely a place for the fun and jokes, but not every thread is that place.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 13, 2013)

_No stones thrown, it is what it is... there's an off topic chit chat section for a reason. We all get distracted and other things pop up when talking about different topics. Whether you take the time to mention those distrations, reminders or what ever you should still revert back to the Op when you're done. It shouldn't take two or three plus pages to do so and that's if it happens at all.

If it's something you want to continue discussing make a thread in the appropriate section or pm that person. Don't take over someone elses thread, with irrelevent topics or comments especially when they're asking for help. That goes back to manners, respect for others, common courtesies and all that.

We had people giving ratings for nothing with comments like just because, then that person would do the same to boost each others numbers. There was a thread not too long ago where someone asked about their post count, changing the rating under their name or something like that and they practically had a field day with it.

Really... what's the point, where's the integrity in that? 
Especially for people who actually take member reputations, post counts or any of that into consideration when receiving help or advice. Some people will look at the reputation before considering the information offered even when it's helpful. As if their post count, or reputations not high enough, they're a new member or haven't been here that long so they don't know what they're talking about... it's sad really but true._


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _No stones thrown, it is what it is... there's an off topic chit chat section for a reason. We all get distracted and other things pop up when talking about different topics. Whether you take the time to mention those distrations, reminders or what ever you should still revert back to the Op when you're done. It shouldn't take two or three plus pages to do so and that's if it happens at all.
> 
> If it's something you want to continue discussing make a thread in the appropriate section or pm that person. Don't take over someone elses thread, with irrelevent topics or comments especially when they're asking for help. That goes back to manners, respect for others, common courtesies and all that.
> 
> ...



I believe that was my thread and i did not have a field day i just asked how those things work because i was new to the forum and was just wondering



james.w said:


> I got a negative rating for stating a fact. It amazes me the things that new JUNIOR members do. What was the point of a negative rating for this comment??
> 
> RE: SOON TO BE MINE
> 
> ...


i did not give you the negative rep point because of that comment it is obviously a fact i just gave you a negative point because i do not like the way you post so it was just a negative point in general and for a person who doesnt care about rep points this has turned into a big deal



bfb345 said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _No stones thrown, it is what it is... there's an off topic chit chat section for a reason. We all get distracted and other things pop up when talking about different topics. Whether you take the time to mention those distrations, reminders or what ever you should still revert back to the Op when you're done. It shouldn't take two or three plus pages to do so and that's if it happens at all.
> ...



and once again you are stating that JUNIOR members are stupid and know nothing and you have stated this many times


----------



## james.w (Feb 13, 2013)

bfb345 - please show me where I said junior members are stupid and know nothing? I have never said that I said "it amazes me what they do".

On the negative rep point it referenced that exact post and had nothing in the comments. Like I said, I had 4 or 5 other negative points and never brought it up because it isn't a big deal. This time it was annoying because you had no reason to give the point. Why not tell us where you get your information from when it is challenged instead of just getting defensive. There have been quite a few posts of yours that people (not just me) have disagreed with and you seem to just ignore them or get mad about it. If you know something we don't, why not share the source, or are we just supposed to take your word for it. With time your word will be all it takes, but you are new HERE, we don't know your background or experience level, so when you state some things that are different than all the experienced members here have heard, it makes us wonder if you really do have the experience you claim.

I'm not saying you have to prove yourself to anyone, but without some sort of background or source of your information, some of the things just sound like BS.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

Is this still going on -___- lol give it a rest guys.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2013)

We will start banning people if that's what it takes. Heed my warning above. Stop the egotism and bickering or you will be banned. If you feel the need to ask who or what I'm talking about, I'm talking about YOU.


----------



## james.w (Feb 14, 2013)

So even you are for the "only positive things are allowed posted on the forum" I see Josh. Let's make everything rainbows and butterflies and have hundreds of dead tegus.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotta say I'm with you on this James. As far as I know, we still have an active member who keeps his 3ish foot tegu in a 55 gallon cage and has been for months... Just one example of many I've noticed of what this forum has come to. If anyone deserves to be banned, it's those who don't care for their animals.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 14, 2013)

James, I'm sure that's not what he meant. I believe it is just the fighting that has made things go wrong. You have had a lot of valuable input on here along with others, and I think it might have just been the 'delivery ' of some of the info that rubbed some people the wrong way. I know it is hard to deal with people who are blatently irresponsible, but having 4 strong willed kids I have learned that a calm, encouraging delivery goes a lot further than a 'scolding '...because with some people that only puts up a wall so then they won't listen to any of the positive things you can say to help them 'do the right thing ' with their animal. I hear you and my heart breaks knowing some animals are neglected and abused. Which is why I'm glad for sites like this where people can at least share ideas and get sound advice and hopefully they'll take it. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think James approach is wrong. We're talking about almost entirely "responsible" adults here and many of them continually refuse sound advice. I don't blame him at all and I think that reptile forums don't mix well with a "rainbows and butterflies" approach simply because we're dealing with living animals and some people don't provide proper care.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 14, 2013)

lol guys, cool it and go on with your life. stop being babys and go on with your life. its a web site, you dont really know how people are talking. you cant see facial exspressions and cant see how people really feel. some people make mistakes and learn from them. but people really should learn from others mistakes and not get an exotic pet if you cant take care of them. end of story.


----------



## Josh (Feb 14, 2013)

I shouldn't need to explain how to get along with others. Unfortunately there's been a long-standing tolerance for antagonism and bickering - not anymore. If you think what you're about to post might be questionable, pause for minute and read the community guidelines. Adhere to those guidelines and you will have no cause to worry about being banned.


----------

